# Feeding Inside the Cage?



## TehPenguin (Apr 8, 2009)

Usually, I take my tegu outside the cage to feed him food. Nearly 90% of the time, he just spends his time trying to get out of his feeding tub, instead of eating. I thought it was just because he didn't want to eat. So I stuck him and his super worms, in the cage, on a bowl. He took great interest and started munching, eating a whopping 27! Now is there anything bad about feeding inside the cage at all times? I've heard they can get aggressive if they see your fingers put the food inside. Can anyone verify this? Would it be fine to put food in there without him seeing?


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 8, 2009)

TehPenguin said:


> Usually, I take my tegu outside the cage to feed him food. Nearly 90% of the time, he just spends his time trying to get out of his feeding tub, instead of eating. I thought it was just because he didn't want to eat. So I stuck him and his super worms, in the cage, on a bowl. He took great interest and started munching, eating a whopping 27! Now is there anything bad about feeding inside the cage at all times? I've heard they can get aggressive if they see your fingers put the food inside. Can anyone verify this? Would it be fine to put food in there without him seeing?


One of the big problems is food like ground turkey often gets dragged off the plate. If that happens mulch gets stuck to it and it can cause impaction.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 8, 2009)

Would feeding things like insects and the whole foods in a bowl? I've seen mine eat, and he seems to like throwing it around, I know what you mean, would small items be fine with close supervision? Also, his hide box is where is usually set it, right on top. There is no substrate on top, so I have little worries there, I just don't want food aggression issues.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 8, 2009)

TehPenguin said:


> Would feeding things like insects and the whole foods in a bowl? I've seen mine eat, and he seems to like throwing it around, I know what you mean, would small items be fine with close supervision? Also, his hide box is where is usually set it, right on top. There is no substrate on top, so I have little worries there, I just don't want food aggression issues.


I only feed outside the cage so I can't help you with the food agression issue. Sorry.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 8, 2009)

The only things he likes eating outside the cage are cooked items, maybe I should start including super worms with eggs, and roaches with other meals.....


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 8, 2009)

Ill start off by saying, I tried feeding outside the cage from day one, never worked...that being said I will only feed inside the cage and dont care to do it any other way simply because I watch my tegus eat...if a peice of substrate gets on the food which is still rare, i have tongs on hand to grab the substrate off the food before it goes down. A tiny peice of mulch is not an issue, they can pass that easily, if your worried, theres always cod liver oil which is good for shedding as well (highly recommend it). Now as for food agression, tegus are agressive eaters and I feel feeding live prey tend to make them more agressive than just feeding in the cage. Now again, I feed live prey as well and still have no issues with getting charged. What I do is when I feed them in the cage I put the food on a plate and let them go at it, but on the other hand when Im going in the cage to handle the tegus, Ill rest my hand on the top of the cage for like 20 seconds to let them know it isnt food, thats its me. And my tegus are also extremely tame and would never attack me regardless, that is just the method I used to use while taking away food agression and taming them down. In all I personally have never had an issue with feeding in the cage because I supervise feedings.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 8, 2009)

Very interesting points guys. I'll probably end up doing both, on days he's picky, inside he goes, but other days I'm hoping he'll enjoy a munch outside.


----------



## TehPenguin (Apr 8, 2009)

Another question, I have Rep Cal Herptivite Multi Vitamins and Rep Cal Calcium with D3. I also have pure Repti calcium from Zoo Med. For a dusting schedule, I was thinking, Multi Vitamins and D3 calcium two to three times a week, and pure calcium every day I don't dust with the others? Can anyone give me a good dusting schedule? I want a nice and healthy tegu.


----------

